# codes P0036 & P0141, what the crap?!?!



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

these literally popped up overnight.
last night no codes.
i get in my car today and i hav a CEL. plugged in my OBDCOM and it pulled up these 2 codes.

looked into 'em and only thing i found about 'em was something about the 02 heater sensors.
does this mean they are shot?
i just replaced 2-3 months ago.

what could cause this?

thanks in advance.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

some research says it go to do something with the heat sensors in my 02 sensors.

i didnt even know thay had heat sensors.

does this mean they are shot?


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> these literally popped up overnight.
> last night no codes.
> i get in my car today and i hav a CEL. plugged in my OBDCOM and it pulled up these 2 codes.
> 
> ...


16420/P0036/000054 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2: Heating Circuit: Malfunction / Open Circuit
Possible Solutions

Check Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 2 Heating Circuit 

Category: Fault Codes

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
16525/P0141/000321 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2; Heating Circuit: Malfunction
Possible Symptoms

Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) faulty 

Possible Causes

Wiring/Connectors from/to Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 2 Heating faulty
Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 2 Heating Circuit faulty 

Possible Solutions

Check Wiring/Connectors from/to Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 2 Heating
Check Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 2 Heating Circuit 

Category: Fault Codes
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not trying to be a smartass by posting these, just not sure if you saw them or not. Pulled right from the wiki, it might be of some help


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

what kind of o2 sensors did you replace the originals with?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

got 'em from Autozone. looked exactly like the ones i pulled out. elctrical plugs were the same. threaded in just fine. plugs in just fine and i was on my way.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Zneith said:


> Not trying to be a smartass by posting these, just not sure if you saw them or not. Pulled right from the wiki, it might be of some help


i hear wiki isnt a good resource.

and can i find all that stuff with my OBDCOM or do i need VAGCOM?

also i belive there is a FUEL TRIM gauge/meter thingy on my OBDCOM, would that read my AFR?


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> i hear wiki isnt a good resource.
> 
> and can i find all that stuff with my OBDCOM or do i need VAGCOM?
> 
> also i belive there is a FUEL TRIM gauge/meter thingy on my OBDCOM, would that read my AFR?


Ive used the wiki to solve any CEL problem that I had. It's best to have VAGCOM to instead of a generic OBD2 scanner.

VAGCOM will do AFR


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

so do i need to replace the 02 sensors or what?
and i am working on getting the VAGCOM.


----------



## DRYTOAD (Oct 26, 2011)

*yeah same problem*



MÄDDNESSS said:


> so do i need to replace the 02 sensors or what?
> and i am working on getting the VAGCOM.


Don't really feels like this issue was resolved.
So should the O2 sensor be replaced? Both?


----------



## DubAutowerks (Oct 1, 2014)

If you have oxygen sensor heater faults, then I would start by pulling the fuel pump relay and examining it for discoloration or bluing of the pins. The only things that can cause this fault other than the O2 sensor itself being faulty are bad voltage to the heater or messed up wires to the sensor itself.

99% of the time the oxygen sensors are faulty, buy good OEM Bosch sensors and replace them.


----------



## dontcrossme (Jul 19, 2005)

Careful with those wires too they are a direct path to replacing your ECU. they have direct connection to ecu and shorting them will fry your ecu


----------



## cesmith (Sep 1, 2007)

so when you tested the sensor circuits for voltage what did you find ???


----------



## BDodsonVR6 (Apr 12, 2009)

cesmith said:


> so when you tested the sensor circuits for voltage what did you find ???


I have the same codes.

I have a Stage 2 Gonzo tune with Emmesions delete. Also bought a 42dd 02 sensor spacer for the rear 02 sensor. Should I check voltage? I'm tired of the CEL.


----------

